# Encounter with a DNR Employee



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I was at a regional office this morning redeeming a voucher and witnessed something that changed my paradigm a little. This older gentleman, with a walker, was in the line next to me purchasing his general elk tag. The nice girl helping him had to sit through 5 minutes of his smart alec comments about SFW, MDF, the expo, if she got a tag every year because she worked for the DNR, and a host of other things - to the extent that her coworkers were becoming annoyed with him and his rudeness. The girl helping him never said anything rude in response and was kind and pleasant the entire time he was "grilling" her. 

As the man went to leave, she abruptly got up from her chair and helped the man get through the double doors.

As I watched this simple act of kindness, it made me think about the world we live in and how, it seems, that people have lost a lot of common sense and common courtesy with each other, and also look for reasons to become offended. It was refreshing to see the kindness this girl showed, after being treated poorly.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is a nice story, thanks for sharing. 

I wondered if there were any people left like that during my drive to work this morning. Behind me was a woman doing her makeup while drinking a coffee who nearly rear ended me 3 times. I was genuinely fearful for my life so I slowed down trying to get here to move on past. She wouldn't pass, but became more irate every time I stopped at a stop sign or slowed down trying to get her to pass or when she was practically touching my bumper. She flipped me off as I turned off the road. It is nice to know there are still nice people in the world amidst the majority of jerks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I worked where I had contact with customers for 33 years and learned that no matter how rude or what they said to just smile and go one with my work. I was training a tech one day and was talking on the phone to a technician that had referred a problem to us with never showing up at the customers premise. My tech could hear the whole conversation since he was talking so loud. At the end I said "have a nice day" and hung up, I then went to the customers rep and told them what the problem was and what they needed to do to fix it. When we left my trainee asked me how I kept my cool for so long while the other guy was yelling at me. I just told him that it comes with the job but if he would of been on site I would of done what ever I could to give him a hand in fixing the problem just to show him up to his customers. 

A week later I had to go back to the same location and found out that they had fired their IT company and had signed a long term contract with us to take care of their systems. Sometimes it pays to be nice to the end customer even if you have to deal with someone else.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I learned the hard way that you can't control what other people say or do to you, you can only control how you act and react to them. As a good friend once told me, the red ass don't hurt no one but the one who got it.


----------

